# IGP 3 In the Books



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Today my dog and I achieved our IGP 3 title. We also went High in Trial and got High Tracking.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

That's just plain impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------

